# english paper piecing



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

have 50 flowers made for my future quilt. every flower is a victory and a end of sorts. started the quilt when I was in dr offices so much do to the babies and myself. I could do it and watch the kids and it only took up a sandwich bag of room so easy to transport and very easy to stop. 

I would love to see pics of your GFG quits. 

I have gotten my mom back into them and we are both having fun with it. I am doing running and setting up as she has trouble with her knee and she is so the cutting out of the freezer paper and fabric.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am just about to start a hexagon quilt. I am going to do something like this
http://cherrypiedesigns.wordpress.com/2010/10/04/heavenly-hexagons/
but I will be doing all scraps instead of one color per block. One day I would like to try this but in a bit larger size.

http://www.mini-mum.com/images/Z_oldimages/miniflowerquiltwithlogo.jpg


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Debbie in Wa said:


> I am just about to start a hexagon quilt. I am going to do something like this
> http://cherrypiedesigns.wordpress.com/2010/10/04/heavenly-hexagons/
> but I will be doing all scraps instead of one color per block. One day I would like to try this but in a bit larger size.
> 
> http://www.mini-mum.com/images/Z_oldimages/miniflowerquiltwithlogo.jpg


We have been looking at your links here and wondering how in the heck one sews hexagon shapes together??? 
And also what is paper quilting? We have seen this term and would like more information and guidance. 

Elaine


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's part of what I have done.....this is what I keep in my bag to work on whenever I have to wait. It may take me years to finish it but that's ok!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Then am I to understand that this is all being done by hand?
If so my hat is off to you. I could not do it. My hands would give out on me.

Elaine


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Katskitten said:


> Then am I to understand that this is all being done by hand?
> If so my hat is off to you. I could not do it. My hands would give out on me.
> 
> Elaine



yes all by hand...


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Katskitten,
I like to do this when I get tired of crocheting or knitting. I like to change things up some so that my hands don't get too over worked doing one project. It is also good to do if you are on a long drive as they keep well in a small zippered bag.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Problem is that I developed carpel tunnel some years back at a factory that I briefly worked at and the settlement was not enough to even cover surgery. So what we did get went to pay bills and keep a roof over our heads at the time. 
That is why most things that require a lot of hand work I don't get too involved with.Even what crocheting I did has been reduced.
It is very pretty though and I do like the colors.

Elaine


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Debbie, beautiful ideas. 

I don't ever plan on being "done" but I am having fun and it is helping my mom keep active. 

Kat.... I am sorry your carpel tunnel gives you fits. I like that I can pick it up and put it down so fast. there really is no "stopping Point" that you have to get to. If you have not tried it you might give it a try to see. if not, it is always good to have fellow idea makers. 

I can copy but I am not great with "new" inventions. I love to see what others have done with patterns.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is why I/we look for things that can be done with a machine. There is plenty of ideas here that we can do with almost any machine and we just traded for some more. LOL
Can't have enough. Did some local trading with a forum member on another forum. Got us a Singer T&S778 a Singer 457 and a couple Kenmore's to play with.

Elaine


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

How funny to find this post after being away from the forum for a while. I just got my GFG flowers out last night! I think it' relaxing and easy to transport. :bowtie:


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

kat.. maybe someone can help me out, but I thought I remember that GFG can be done by machine. I just don't remember how they did it or if I am imagining things again

My mother in law also has hand issues. I feel for you. In the end it is whatever works for you. 

everyone... more pics. I may not post tons but I sure love the pics. I am a huge watcher not poster.


----------

